# Ridgid K6200



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I was hoping for a four day weekend, but you know how that goes. Ended up with three main lines and a drinking fountain line.

6200 paid for itself in one week. I’m going to break it down tomorrow to learn it.

Here are my thoughts and opinions on it and a comparison to the two other machines that I know well.

It’s heavy! I’d say heavier than the k750, but much more compact, but still bigger than the 300. Much quitter than the 300, but a tad louder than the 750. 

As far as torque.... well, at this point very unimpressed. I would say it is a great machine for a beginner as the barrel will slow down while torquing, no way possible of kinking the cable. I would prefer allowing more torque on my cable, but that’s just me. I like to bring the cable to the breaking point before letting off. It looks like it has a clutch similar to the 300, so I might be able to adjust it tomorrow when I break it down.

One of the main lines I opened today had a really bad root issue. I got the cable stuck twice and took three times as long to free it up than either the 750 or 300. But the job got done.

Once I get a new cable and clutch for the 300 it will still be my go to for basements. Slabs, crawl houses and outside clean outs I’ll probably go with the 6200 if I can get it to torque more.

One thing I will say is cable failure in the barrel is far less likely than the 750. 

So...

Torque goes to the 300 for now.
Speed goes to the 300
Cable cost goes to either the 750 or 6200
Weight goes to the 300
Power cord goes to the 750 or 6200

I would definitely go with the 6200 over the 750 simply because of size, smaller footprint, and inner drum. Even considering the torque issue.

One last thought, and I know I can fix this, just a used machine issue, but the autofeed kept coming loose and there’s a brass sleeve/bushing? on the end of the inner drum that’s bouncing around like crazy!

The first main I opened with it I really had my doubts about spending $850 on this used machine that I have just about zero knowledge of, but I think I can get it up to professional performance.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You get double points for the great review!:vs_clap::vs_clap:

Comparing the two if you want to swap out the drums or the auto feed. Which you be easier to swap?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> You get double points for the great review!:vs_clap::vs_clap:
> 
> Comparing the two if you want to swap out the drums or the auto feed. Which you be easier to swap?


Good question! I won’t be able to comment on the 6200 until tomorrow, but between the 750 and the 300, 750 is easier by far! The 300 is a finicky SOB when it comes to adjustments. Way over complicated and other than the fact I didn’t maintain it properly, is the reason my 300 went down. 

On the 300, part of the autofeed holds the drum and clutch in the gear box. Mine had backed off causing the gearbox to shread the clutch.

The 750 is belt driven. Take the autofeed off, disconnect the belt and pull the drum out. Easy peasy.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Do you keep the same cable or you choose between different sized cable for mainlines in houses?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I prefer 5/8 for 3 and 4”, 6” and above is 1 1/4” cable. 1 1/2”-2” pipe is a 3/8” cable. Tub trap and 1 1/4” drains is 1/4” cable in the drill.

In order to fit 100’ of cable in the 300 you have to pay $240 plus shipping per 50’ section of .55 magnum. 100’ of 5/8” is what? $285+shipping?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Even though .55 is obviously close to half inch, it’s built differently. I have a Spartan 200 set up which is 1/2”, but I only run that in 3” copper and 3” floor drains. Never 1/2” in a main line.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

On another note, I’m a firm believer that every drain cleaner is different. What works for me probably won’t work for you and vice versa. Machine, cable, cutter, as long as you know how to work what you have and the capabilities of yourself and your ability with your equipment.... that’s what makes a good drain cleaner.

The outside clean out I cabled today I’ve done before. The trick is to get your cable to go upstream from a one way clean out pointing downstream.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> On another note, I’m a firm believer that every drain cleaner is different. What works for me probably won’t work for you and vice versa. Machine, cable, cutter, as long as you know how to work what you have and the capabilities of yourself and your ability with your equipment.... that’s what makes a good drain cleaner.



Yes I agree, I tried so hard to get a 3/8" cable in a 1 1/2" sink line. Nope it won't go. You guys must be using something way more flexible than my ridgid one. I use the 3/8 to do 3" toilet lines.

Only issue I have is my 5/16" general and spring lead goes up the vent all the freaking time even when I try to finesse it. grrrr


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> I prefer 5/8 for 3 and 4”, 6” and above is 1 1/4” cable. 1 1/2”-2” pipe is a 3/8” cable. Tub trap and 1 1/4” drains is 1/4” cable in the drill.
> 
> In order to fit 100’ of cable in the 300 you have to pay $240 plus shipping per 50’ section of .55 magnum. 100’ of 5/8” is what? $285+shipping?


Come and live here to realize you are paying peanuts. 240$ is a coffee and doughnut. :wink:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Come and live here to realize you are paying peanuts. 240$ is a coffee and doughnut. :wink:


From Tim Hortons?!!! That’s like $3 here!


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I had the K7500 and that was a beast of an upright machine, now I have the Duracable DM 162.

Duracable by far is the best built most thought out machine

1/3hp motor & 265 RPMs 
I have 100ft of 5/8” hollowcore
And a 15ft whip and another 50ft rolled up in an old tire.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Yes I agree, I tried so hard to get a 3/8" cable in a 1 1/2" sink line. Nope it won't go. You guys must be using something way more flexible than my ridgid one. I use the 3/8 to do 3" toilet lines.
> 
> Only issue I have is my 5/16" general and spring lead goes up the vent all the freaking time even when I try to finesse it. grrrr


For 3/8” cable I use General cable. I’m a fan boy of the clogchopper.... 100’ is what I stuff into my 100. Overkill on length, next time I’ll order 75’ if they make it. You gotta break your cable in. Takes more than one or two jobs. Maybe a couple dozen, quicker if draino was used.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> I had the K7500 and that was a beast of an upright machine, now I have the Duracable DM 162.
> 
> Duracable by far is the best built most thought out machine
> 
> ...


I’ve never used a Duracable. Hear good things about them, but hollowcore wouldn’t work for me. Might be me or my area. I have a few k1500 sections where the plastic core has torn. I can really feel the difference and have them in their own reel for “oh shnit” moments.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What a great review. Thank you!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> I prefer 5/8 for 3 and 4”, 6” and above is 1 1/4” cable. 1 1/2”-2” pipe is a 3/8” cable. Tub trap and 1 1/4” drains is 1/4” cable in the drill.
> 
> In order to fit 100’ of cable in the 300 you have to pay $240 plus shipping per 50’ section of .55 magnum. 100’ of 5/8” is what? $285+shipping?




























Are any of the smaller cables inner-core? I ask because I use a 7/8" cable in 3" and 4" main lines. 
The only inner-core cable that I have is my 5/16" which is a small drum attachment that holds 25' or so. That is for small stuff like 1 1/4" waste arms {lavs} or tub and shower traps.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

All of my cables are steal core. I never look forward to breaking in a new cable. The .55 that’s in my 300 is about three years old and actually starting to unwind.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Had a good one today. Had to bring the cutter back twice because it was clogged with roots. Took about an hour. Starting to get use to the 6200. Still haven’t taken it apart.


----------

